# Some new toys



## geckodan (Aug 9, 2007)

After having had the enclosure planted up for near on two years now waiting for an oppurtunity to buy they have finally arrived.
A new trio of land mullets arrived yesterday. pictured is one of the "little " girls.


----------



## SlothHead (Aug 9, 2007)

ah cool 

are you breeding this lot


----------



## geckodan (Aug 9, 2007)

I sure hope to.


----------



## Miss B (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok. Definately a blonde moment here but bear with me. Are land mullets a lizard or a fish? I mean, they look like a lizard but with a name like 'mullet' and those wet looking grey scaley things..?


----------



## Australis (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, they are Lizards.

Skinks infact.


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 9, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Ok. Definately a blonde moment here but bear with me. Are land mullets a lizard or a fish? I mean, they look like a lizard but with a name like 'mullet' and those wet looking grey scaley things..?


 


:lol::lol::lol::lol:



There awesome big black skinks!


----------



## Miss B (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok thanks  I have never heard of them before. They look very cool (and damn, they're huge!).


----------



## swingonthespiral (Aug 9, 2007)

They are awesome.... congrats geckodan


----------



## swampie (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice Dan.I love land mullets, seen quite a few while out herping, fast little critters to. Enclosure sounds nice, any chance you could put some pics up ?


----------



## oxyranus (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice mate congrats.


----------



## cris (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome lizard there, do they get along with other large lizards in a large pit?


----------



## coatesy (Aug 9, 2007)

they look great good luck with the breeding


----------



## Lozza (Aug 9, 2007)

nice land mullet Dan  good luck with the breeding.
they're such a cool skink. My favourite Egernia.
I saw one basking in the house paddock once - couldnt believe how big it was ~40cm SVL (my books say 30cm:shock -absolutely massive, way bigger than any bluey I've seen.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 9, 2007)

Great looking mullet Dan  (never thought I'd say that to someone hehe)


----------



## scorps (Aug 9, 2007)

they are cool


----------



## JasonL (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like a calm one Danny? I used to have one with a more typical "hang off your hand" attitude.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 10, 2007)

nice landmullet mate i reacon they are the nicest looking skinks i have ever seen.

is it true they are the largest skinks in australia?


----------



## Lars K (Aug 13, 2007)

very nice skink!!! 

Which Egernia species is it exactly?


----------



## richardsc (Aug 14, 2007)

nice score dan,i tryed to get them,lol,u to fast for me,glad there gone to a good home though,i scored the one from the auction on another forum with proceeds going to a worthy cause,looks to be a young lass which i hope it is,as i have an adult male i think which it now lives with,been hibernating since i got her so will see what happens when i warm them up,good luck with them dan,put me on the list for bubs if u get any,oh and there the second largest skink in australia,northern bluetongues grow longer,personal experience,saw a 67 cm long northern recently,made a landly look petite


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 14, 2007)

I would be excited to have those new additions too Danny ,
Congrats mate ,


Roger


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 14, 2007)

Is that a full grown?
I've never seen such a big black skink. Nice.


----------



## richardsc (Aug 14, 2007)

heres my 2


----------



## grimbeny (Aug 14, 2007)

Not my cup of tea, but good luck with them.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 14, 2007)

Lars K said:


> very nice skink!!!
> 
> Which Egernia species is it exactly?



Egernia major, it is reported as the largest Aus. skink, but it's a close call, depending on length or weight.


----------



## krusty (Aug 14, 2007)

well done,they are so cool the old land mullet.


----------



## Lars K (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you, Jason!!!


----------

